# dash kit



## oaktownfoo (Sep 12, 2006)

hey guys! I have an 03 altima and want to change the dash i have from the silver that it is into the wood thats on the doors and shifter. I'd rather not put those stickers on my car. Is there any other way?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

when i was really into the altima i ripped it apart custom molded the center piece for my head unit to fit flush.. i also took the parts i needed to get painted to a body shop .. came out real good. i don't like those stick-on dash kits


----------



## oaktownfoo (Sep 12, 2006)

thats's sick....if you dont mind me asking, how much did it cost you to get the pieces painted? Thanks man...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

it depends what pieces you want to get painted... if you want to do the whole center console.. down to where your shifter is .. shouldn't run you too much.. but make sure you get it done right.. sprayed and clear coated.. so it looks good. my interior pieces cost me about 50-60 to spray and clear coat.. but i did the molding my self.. if you decide to mold parts with bondo or whatever make sure you sand with fine grit.. that was my mistake.. i used very rough sanding paper and fucked up my pieces.. i had to re-do everything.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

you can paint dash stuff urself; just go pick out what paint color you'd like to use from your local hobby shop. sand, primer, sand, paint, sand, paint, sand, paint, 1000 grit steel wool or better, clearcoat. clearcoat. please use clearcoat! or that ish'll chip and look yucky!
i will post some pics of my car for you. 
i have those simulated wood 'stickers' that CDMORENOT was talkin about, but he said they look nice in my car; i love em! they really added a bit of luxury to my ride, as well as the HID's that cdmorenot helped me out with.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

yo sack.. i got ur message the other day.. sorry i didnt get back to you.. anyway.. yeah the wood pieces looked really good in ur car.. get at me.. i havent talked to u in along time


----------



## oaktownfoo (Sep 12, 2006)

If you want it to be painted burlwood or some type of wood, how can you paint that yourself? I'm definately not coordinated enough?


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol don't worry man, just go find the pieces on ebay, and buy the most pieces per kit you can- i think mine was like 28 or something and cost around 180. i gotta charge my digicam and then ill show you some pics


----------



## oaktownfoo (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks eyesack...but are thos things on ebay the actual pieces themselves...or are they just stickers?


----------



## nismo3.5 (Oct 25, 2005)

yeah man you could definitely find them on ebay, but they definitely dont come cheap, but you could find them even in REAL carbon fiber.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

they are 'just stickers', but they look nice, lemme show you some pics.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

these are from my crappy camera fone, but it's just to get a taste of what it looks like; it is burlwood color i think id have to dbl check


----------

